# 3 year old Quarter Horse



## browneyedcowgirl13 (Jun 4, 2008)

I bought her a few months ago after my other baby died, from colic. Her registered name is rebels rodeo rosette. They called her rose, But i really didnt like that. Plus i already had a horse named rose, so we renamed her Daisy. She is 3 years old and big. tell me what you think of her I bought her for 500$...


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I can't really critique her TOO much since she's only 3...still kinda young, lol! :lol:
She could gain a little more weight & she has a short neck. But she'll definitely fill in as she grows.  I like her blaze.


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

The only thing that stands out to me is that she needs to gain weight. Then once she's gained a decent amount of weight she can start gaining some muscle. She looks like an awesome horse for only $500. Good luck with her.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

She's going to need a lot of muscle. Start her up gradually on a training program to slowly build up that chub and muscle. I find she is quite under developed for a 3 year old. In the pics posted she looks younger than her age. Putting her on some extra suppliments and feed would really benefit her and help her fill in.


----------



## browneyedcowgirl13 (Jun 4, 2008)

Shes big id say about 15.2 or 15.3 I know she looks like she needs weight in these pictures she might be sucked up because the one without a saddle is after her workout. Shes very green and ime just starting to condition her to ride her. I thought she looked pretty mature for her age. thank you for bringing that to my attention.


----------



## browneyedcowgirl13 (Jun 4, 2008)

what would you say is a good supplement ive thought abotu doing that but i dont want to buy something she doesnt need or that really doesnt work.


----------



## laceyf53 (Oct 21, 2007)

Hay lol. Just up her folliage, get her up to like 8 cups of beet pulp a day, and that will get her fattened up the safest and healthiest way.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

At only 3 yr, she may still have another 2-3 years to fill out/bulk up. Some of the QH/Paint bloodlines physically mature more slowly than others. One of our Paint mares was over 1000 lbs (very stocky) at 3 yrs and another was only in the 850 lbs range (all her brothers and sisters didn't finish bulking up until they were 6 yrs).


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

pretty color, she looks majorly down hill to me, neck is a little too short for my liking , some also draws meto her head that i find odd i guess it's me but she dpesn't have that qh long face, i agree with every one else...she needs some weight on her and with the proper training she'll build up some muscels


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

She looks like she's built for speed. What are you going to do with her? She kind of looks like a reigner to me. Very cute. I don't think she's horribly skinny, I mean, exrta pounds wouldnt hurt, but shes' really cute. looks like she's still growing.


----------



## carriedenaee (Apr 17, 2008)

i think she needs more muscle than weight..but you are already workin on that..i love her color


----------

